# bar bordom



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

hi, anyone that goes to a bar in phuket should go with a friend so they have someone to talk to, if no friend they should take a book to read because the ladys that work in the bars are to put it kindly unattentive to say the least.
not quite sure how they earn there living but it cant be through entertaining the customers as they usally sit together in a corner and dont even like talking to customers.
Times they are a changing


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

What is this? 

If your post is intended to advance or defend some personal opinion or conviction, this has to be the worst example of expository writing I’ve seen in a long time. You present a conclusion and a recommendation apparently intended to dramatically alter the behavior of tens of thousands of visitors to Phuket, and yet you offer no evidence, anecdotal or otherwise, and no argument to support your position – at least none based on any evidence. It reads more like an overly verbose invitation to a debate: Resolved, that visitors to Phuket bars should bring books to read. 

If what you want is a good time, there are lots of ways to make it happen. 

1.	Buy the mamasan a drink.
2.	Ask one of the girls if she wants to order a pizza. 
3.	Buy a round of drinks for all the girls who aren’t with customers. Or for the five prettiest ones. 
4.	Buy a basket of ping-pong balls and let one of the girls or waitresses toss them.
5.	Buy your waitress a drink. 
6.	Devise a crazy variation on whatever games they have, whether it’s pocket billiards or that game with the wooden bars you have to stack without toppling, preferably one that entails drinking and kissing with three or more bar girls. 

Phuket rocks. You can have a quiet time, a good time, a wild and crazy time or a truly insane time. Of course, the crazier the time, the larger the tab.


----------



## Uktomtom (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with gina, even if he is some what cynical more often than not  If you want to be entertained salavan, be proactive instead of merely sitting gazing at the staff waiting for them to run to you. Have you also been to every drinking establishment within Phuket? I am sure they differ in atmosphere from one to the next, but I cannot comment.

Gino, I have heard that the beaches in Phuket and Phuket itself is a dirty place, is this a reality? I have heard contrasting things about the place, ranging from it being the armpit of Thailand to people going there and having the best time of their life. I guess it comes down to personal opinion. But if a beach is obviously dirty, then it is dirty..


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

ginocox, we regularly get variations on the "Thailand is the pits" theme. Mostly they're from expats who don't fit in, and blame everyone but themselves. They stereotype an entire country from personal experience, and refuse to accept that other people can be having a great time.

In any single bar you get different personalities and policies, and every bar is different. The economic crisis, with tourism suffering considerably, has certainly led to an air of pessimism at times, and quite a few empty bars. But it remains entirely up to the individual whether they want to have fun and conversation, or be left alone. 



> Phuket rocks. You can have a quiet time, a good time, a wild and crazy time or a truly insane time. Of course, the crazier the time, the larger the tab.


... sums it up precisely, whenever you are in one of Thailand's major cities - not just the seaside resorts of Phuket or Pattaya.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Hot Spot du Jour*

I stayed in the Patong Beach area and visited some of the bars along Soi Sansabai, which were arranged in a sort of horseshoe configuration with a row of open-air bars down the center flanked by open-air bars on either side and some enclosed bars along the outside. On several occasions, I noticed that one of the bars would be jumping, while the bars on either side were desolate. But the following night, the desolate bars would be jumping, while the bar that had been busy was quite quiet. But I always managed to have a pleasant time, whether I was the only customer or had to wait for a drink.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

It’s Gino, not Gina. Gina is my cross-dressing brother from another mother who works at one of the katoey bars. Perhaps you’ve met him/her. 

I’ve heard that Pattya is the armpit of Thailand and that Phuket is much nicer, but I’ve never been there, so can’t comment. I’ve also heard a number of negative comments about the quality of water at Thai beaches. I went jet-skiing in Phuket, but didn’t swim. I did go on two diving trips to nearby islands where the water was very clean, except for the occasional empty bottle or can, presumably tossed overboard by some thoughtless boater. It’s really discouraging to see that much unspoiled ocean, pristine except for one soda can. 

But I’ve lived on the beach in Malibu for many years and have never swum in the Pacific. The water is much cleaner than in Los Angeles, but it’s still not pure. If I want to swim, I go to a pool with enough chlorine to turn my eyes red. My ex-roommate is a surfer and would be out every day, but maybe I’m just a wimp. For the most part, I’ve enjoyed the quiet tranquility of the ocean and used the beach as a backdrop for a lot of bikini pictures, but never ventured into the water beyond getting my feet wet walking along the shore.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Uktomtom said:


> Gino, I have heard that the beaches in Phuket and Phuket itself is a dirty place, is this a reality? I have heard contrasting things about the place, ranging from it being the armpit of Thailand to people going there and having the best time of their life. I guess it comes down to personal opinion. But if a beach is obviously dirty, then it is dirty..


_Hi ... i am in Phuket at the moment & the beaches are fine .. been to Kata beach & Karon beach .. { not been to Patong beach } nice fine sand beautiful blue water & clean .. {100 Baht for bed & umbrella} going to Nai Harn beach next heard that is the best beach 

Last time i came to Thailand i stayed in Patong & found most of the bars & restaurants really good atmosphere & good price ... also great shopping .. 
this time staying in Kata area its a bit more quiet & a little more expencive even the tuk tuks & taxi's ... would reccommend Patong for a 1st time in Thailand .. 
i think its what u make it .. i find everything so easy here & relaxed .... enjoy _


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*I always found ...*

... the Patong beach to have a special charm and beauty.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

ginocox said:


> ... the Patong beach to have a special charm and beauty.


_Yes .. heard its more for the guy's .. i am female .. so thought i would give it a miss _


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*My mistake*

I had heard it was an adult Disneyland, but was surprised to find a heterogeneous crowd. Parents strolled down the street with young children past the flamboyant transvestites. But my hotel was near the nightclub area. The beach area was more family-friendly.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

ginocox said:


> I had heard it was an adult Disneyland, but was surprised to find a heterogeneous crowd. Parents strolled down the street with young children past the flamboyant transvestites. But my hotel was near the nightclub area. The beach area was more family-friendly.


_Same here my Hotel in Patong was smack bang in the middle of all the clubs 
Royal Paradise Hotel .. actually tho i felt very safe in this area _


----------



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

i have a business in phuket so i should not be accused of trying to put people of off coming here.
my remarks were based on my own personal experiences and indeed the peronal experiences of many other expats who have been living in phuket for at least 10 years and are seeing the changes in attitudes within the bars, and the decline in bars.
there are good changes and not so good changes and i think by bringing to light the not so good they can be inproved the other option is to pretend everything is ok and go about with a silly grin on your face until people stop using the bars and they all close which is what is happening at present


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

salavan said:


> i have a business in phuket so i should not be accused of trying to put people of off coming here.
> my remarks were based on my own personal experiences and indeed the peronal experiences of many other expats who have been living in phuket for at least 10 years and are seeing the changes in attitudes within the bars, and the decline in bars.
> there are good changes and not so good changes and i think by bringing to light the not so good they can be inproved the other option is to pretend everything is ok and go about with a silly grin on your face until people stop using the bars and they all close which is what is happening at present


_I will say something i have noticed that some staff in the restaurants have a bit of an attitude ... some give great service & others act like its too much trouble but are always attentive when its time to pay the bill ... i dont like that, its like they expect a tip even when they was having a good chat while u were waiting patiently to order ... if its a guy customer they of course treat them differently than a female customer .. women are good tippers as well ...{ i am } 
but we give tips when we get good service !! { thats my only gripe }_


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Feast or famine*

Over-attentiveness can be annoying also. In the A.C., the wait staff at Atlantis waits outside in a row by the entrance, as if you’re entering an English country manor, and one waitress follows you inside like a personal shadow and tries to encourage you to take a seat and takes your orders. I’m too restless to spend an evening seated and prefer to check out the action and go upstairs and see if the pool table is free before deciding if I want to stay or go down the street. But no matter how quickly I would sprint up the stairs, my shadow would be on my heels like a KGB agent in some 1960s spy comedy. I found it a bit confining and would immediately stop at the bar and order a soda, at which point the server would give up and go back to the outdoor queue.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

ginocox said:


> Over-attentiveness can be annoying also. In the A.C., the wait staff at Atlantis waits outside in a row by the entrance, as if you’re entering an English country manor, and one waitress follows you inside like a personal shadow and tries to encourage you to take a seat and takes your orders. I’m too restless to spend an evening seated and prefer to check out the action and go upstairs and see if the pool table is free before deciding if I want to stay or go down the street. But no matter how quickly I would sprint up the stairs, my shadow would be on my heels like a KGB agent in some 1960s spy comedy. I found it a bit confining and would immediately stop at the bar and order a soda, at which point the server would give up and go back to the outdoor queue.


_I know what u mean ... i have been living in Dubai & if u fancy a stroll in a designer shop they jump u as soon as u walk thru the door & its 'Hi Maam' & they dont leave u .. if u do a quick u turn bang into them .... like cling film !!!
_


----------

